# [SOLVED] Cannot remotely connect to PC (Win7), but can with localhost



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am having this really annoying problem. I need remote access to certain programs on my home PC but I just cannot get it to work.

Programs (example):
- uTorrent WebUI
- webcamXP

When I set the programs port preferences (i.e. port 8087), I can connect with 
"127.0.0.1:8087". both the utorrent and webcamXP work fine. But when I replace the localhost with my external IP (lets say 79.149.114.227, so that would be "http://79.149.114.227:8087" in the case of webcamXP and "http://79.149.114.227:8087/gui" in the uTorrent WebUI) it does not work.

I tried port forwarding: I have added the port to my NAT in the router's setting so it should be fine, but it is not (numbers are fictual of course):

external port start 8085, 
external port end 8089, 
protocol TCP/UDP, 
internal port start 8085, 
internal port end 8089, 
server IP address 192.168.1.215)

I also tried disabling AVG Internet Security 2011's firewall temporarily just to check it it was blocking it, but got the same result.

I checked if Windows own firewall was on, but it is off.

I cannot find any setting in the router's own configuration screen to disable any build in (router's) firewall (if it has any).

Does anyone have any idea what I am doing wrong here? It is a Comtrend ADSL router


----------



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Cannot remotely connect to PC (Win7), but can with localhost*

I forgot to mention. Although I cannot connect remotely to xpwebcam and utorrent WebUI, the rest of uTorrrent (i.e. downloading and uploading files) works perfectly smooth and superfast. For that, I am also using a set port, i.e. 45667, and have included it in the NAT in the same way I added the uTorrent WebUI and xpwebcam.

So my conclusion so far is:
- can't be the AVG firewall (disabling does not solve it)
- can't be Windows firewall (its disabled)
- can't be NAT (otherwise the rest of uTorrent wouldn't work either, or would it?)

Baffles my brains...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Cannot remotely connect to PC (Win7), but can with localhost*

Just a quick note is all.....

We won't be helping with your problems with uTorrent. We don't help with torrents/P2P as most torrents are used for down loading things that are illegal in the USA.

BG


----------



## peterpan9988 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Cannot remotely connect to PC (Win7), but can with localhost*

Ok, I understand that, although let me please make clear I am not trying to do anything illegal. Torrents, both uploading and downloading are (still) perfectly legal here in Spain.

I will repost my question leaving out the torrent part.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,



> Ok, I understand that, although let me please make clear I am not trying to do anything illegal. Torrents, both uploading and downloading are (still) perfectly legal here in Spain.


Please have a read regarding our Forum Rules:


> P2P
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


This Thread is now Closed.


----------

